
On Lisp - weiming
http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html
======
ksaj
It's a good book if you want to delve into macros and already know your way
around. If you want to learn Lisp in general, then his ANSI Common Lisp makes
more sense. It's pretty much every Lisper's gospel when it comes to one style
of coding.
[http://www.paulgraham.com/acl.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/acl.html)

It's not available for free, but there are 2 chapters for the sampling, and it
is well worth the price to have on your shelf.

------
rurban
Nice, the definitive CL macro book for free.

